# "I think we can win the East next year." -- Danny Ainge



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

http://www.boston.com/sports/basketball/celtics/articles/2007/07/08/far_from_beasts_of_the_east/


now im all for the allen trade...i think it gets us in the playoffs and anything can happen once there, but damn danny i dont know about winning the east with this lineup


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

IMO its the Eastern Conference Finals, but not win it


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Well if he expects to win the East, then I guess Doc Rivers won't be coaching next year after all.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Could happen. Pierce, Allen and Big Al...is there a better 3 in the East? Of course Ainge is going to say things like this, but I don't think it's too far of a stretch.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

man i will save this quote!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

its possible. Look what LeBron won the East with this season. If Jesus and Pierce clicks, AL dominates down low consistently, and the young guys like Green and Rondo develop quickly then its very possible.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

There's still a little team down in Miami that you have to get past.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Causeway said:


> Could happen. Pierce, Allen and Big Al...is there a better 3 in the East? Of course Ainge is going to say things like this, but I don't think it's too far of a stretch.


Arenas, Jamison, and Butler. Chauncey, Rip, and Rasheed are close.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Last time Danny Ainge tried to win something he ended up 5th, out of possible 5.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

UD40 said:


> There's still a little team down in Miami that you have to get past.



Yeah, I guess we might have to ask Chicago for some advice on that


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

XMATTHEWX said:


> Arenas, Jamison, and Butler. Chauncey, Rip, and Rasheed are close.



The first group is close but the second isn't. Rasheed > Al but Allen and Pierce >>>>>> Billups and Rip


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

XMATTHEWX said:


> Arenas, Jamison, and Butler. Chauncey, Rip, and Rasheed are close.


I'm a huge Jamison fan (he's my favorite player in the NBA), but he, Arenas and Butler aren't quite the force Pierce, Allen, and Al J are.

Chauncey, Rip, and Sheed lack the scoring power.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Marcus13 said:


> The first group is close but the second isn't. Rasheed > Al but Allen and Pierce >>>>>> Billups and Rip


I disagree, 

Al >> Rasheed
Allen > Rip
Pierce >>>>> Billups


----------



## Krimzon (Feb 26, 2007)

The Celtics are likely to get to the ECF. They have the players. Getting and winning ECF is amazing.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Ainge is going to get fired. That was the wrong quote. If they could move Ratliff for veterans and not just more young kids, then maybe. I'm not convinced.


----------



## Ainge for 3 (May 23, 2007)

Ainge said he's focused on winning a championship at the Spurs summer league game, so this isn't out of line.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

In looking at the eastern conference it could happen. It certainly isn't a long term fix, but next year, and maybe even the year after Boston should be pretty good. If NY can get it's act together with Randolph and Curry they will tough though.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

It's not too big of a stretch. Between the 2000-01 and 2001-02 seasons, the Celtics went from not making the playoffs to the ECF and were up 2-1 in that series. And they didn't add an All-Star to their roster to do it. Of course, they got a new coach, but he wasn't a brilliant one. The Nets went from the bottom of the East to the Finals that same season just by adding Kidd and getting rid of Marbury - from 26 wins to 52 wins.

Given that Ainge is likely not done with trades, the roster could look even better when the season starts. And don't forget that a year can make a huge difference in the production of the young guys. I expect everyone to be better. I wouldn't bet any money on them winning the East, but I wouldn't say it's impossible. I think it really depends on how healthy the team stays and if somehow, Doc can utilize the talents of his players better than he did last year.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

mrsister said:


> It's not too big of a stretch. Between the 2000-01 and 2001-02 seasons, the Celtics went from not making the playoffs to the ECF and were up 2-1 in that series. And they didn't add an All-Star to their roster to do it. Of course, they got a new coach, but he wasn't a brilliant one.


I mean, sure, Pat Riley called Dick Harter one of the greatest defensive coaches in the game's history, but what the hell does he know about basketball?




mrsister said:


> The Nets went from the bottom of the East to the Finals that same season just by adding Kidd and getting rid of Marbury - from 26 wins to 52 wins.


Sure, the Nets had their whole roster healthy for the first time in three years, but you can't think that that had any effect.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I think Ainge is making sure that the blame goes to Rivers if the Celtics dissapoint this season.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

ehmunro said:


> I mean, sure, Pat Riley called Dick Harter one of the greatest defensive coaches in the game's history, but what the hell does he know about basketball?


I was referring to O'Brien, but yes, Harter played a big part. I have less confidence that Rivers will change his ways and start preaching defense. But my point is that changes that don't appear to be huge can make a difference.



ehmunro said:


> Sure, the Nets had their whole roster healthy for the first time in three years, but you can't think that that had any effect.


True, but they had a young Kenyon Martin and Richard Jefferson, Van Horn, Kittles, MacCulloch, Harris and others. None of them were of the caliber of Pierce or Allen or arguably, even Jefferson. Kidd changed their whole style of play. I don't think Allen will do the same, but the addition of one great player plus a healthy roster can vault a team in the standings. As of now, the Celtics are pretty healthy. Tony Allen is a question mark, but it's looking like he may recover in time (which will make Mike Gorman's job even tougher with 2 Allens and an Allan Ray, provided they don't get traded). Anyone can get reinjured, but if not, the team could go far. 

I'm just saying the Celtics could turn around for many of the same reasons the Nets turned around. It's as likely to fail as it is to succeed, but I think we're a lot closer to success than we were before.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Get us another decent player and I'll agree Danny. 

Come on, we have wiggle (pun intended) room with Ratliff.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I get the feeling that Ainge is satisfied with what he did in the draft and isn't going to make any moves. I mean, the Celtics have Ratliff's expiring, but I haven't been seeing any trade rumors. Or I haven't been hearing about any potential free agent signings.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

mrsister said:


> I was referring to O'Brien, but yes, Harter played a big part. I have less confidence that Rivers will change his ways and start preaching defense. But my point is that changes that don't appear to be huge can make a difference.


O'Brien is pretty broadly respected by his fellow coaches. And Dick Harter only agrees to unretire to coach under OB. O'Brien also has a track record of turning around bad teams. He took over a struggling team here and got them deep into the playoffs, and the Celtics have yet to win a postseason series since his departure. He took over a sinking 76ers squad and got them, into the playoffs. And they promptly folded after they replaced him with Cheeks. I'd say he's a pretty good coach. And that the last two teams that hired him changed their fortunes while he was in town. We'll see what he does with Indiana next year, my guess is that the Pacers get a whole lot further than a lot of Celtics fans expect.





mrsister said:


> True, but they had a young Kenyon Martin and Richard Jefferson, Van Horn, Kittles, MacCulloch, Harris and others. None of them were of the caliber of Pierce or Allen or arguably, even Jefferson.


Get back to me after Al has actually played meaningful minutes on a good team. Until then, no, he doesn't belong on the list with the 2002 Nets. Kidd's biggest contributions were on the defensive end. The Nets were a middle of the road offensive team, where they excelled was the defensive end, and Kidd was a big part of that. And that was the biggest change between 2001 and 2002 (they went from a bottom 3 defensive squad to #2 in the NBA), and defense has more to do with the coaching than anything else.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Get us another decent player and I'll agree Danny.
> 
> Come on, we have wiggle (pun intended) room with Ratliff.



:gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray:


----------



## Ainge for 3 (May 23, 2007)

LamarButler said:


> I get the feeling that Ainge is satisfied with what he did in the draft and isn't going to make any moves. I mean, the Celtics have Ratliff's expiring, but I haven't been seeing any trade rumors. Or I haven't been hearing about any potential free agent signings.


Ainge tells everyone that he's looking to make more moves. He talks about the multiple deals that are on the table that he's evaluating and proposing. 

However, I did think he was very ready to move Big Al for KG, but lately I'm leaning away from that. So, I think Al, Pierce, Rondo, and Allen will all be in the lineup next season, with an upgrade at C coming from resources elsewhere.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Ak


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

We cannot afford Kirilenko and Jefferson. Garnett or Gasol trade is our best option.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Ok


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Premier said:


> We cannot afford Kirilenko and Jefferson. Garnett or Gasol trade is our best option.


That's probably true, I can't see Wyc & Co. springing for four max salary guys at once.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> http://www.boston.com/sports/basketball/celtics/articles/2007/07/08/far_from_beasts_of_the_east/
> 
> 
> now im all for the allen trade...i think it gets us in the playoffs and anything can happen once there, but damn danny i dont know about winning the east with this lineup


This made me laugh. So, thanks for that, Danny.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

How the hell is Doc Rivers going to coach a great team? He's incompetent.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

HKF said:


> How the hell is Doc Rivers going to coach a great team? He's incompetent.


Thankfully the Celtics aren't yet in a position where they'll have to worry about Rivers coaching a great team.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Yeah, I'm really grateful for that....NOT!!!:sadbanana:


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

1 more trade and we might..MIGHT make it to the ECF.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

ya think?


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

I still don't know what the hell happened to Detroit in the Conference Finals, that was ridiculous (of course, it was even sadder to see the Cavs get run out in 4 games.. not because I like them, just because it seemed so effortless for the Spurs)

I've already made my opinions on the Celtics' chances clear in one or two other threads, but as i've said - when they make another move, i'll re-evaluate my opinion.

One question - how many games, combined, have Pierce, Allen, Allen, Jefferson, or indeed the whole squad (except Ratliff) missed over the last 2 years?


----------



## andy787 (Jun 9, 2003)

2 moves that would definitely make us top dog of the east. sign steve francis and jamaal mcgloire.
line up :
pg - francis / rondo
sg - allen, r. / allen, t. / green 
sf - pierce / gomez
pf - jefferson / powe / scalabrine
c - mcgloire / perkins


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Tow castoffs from one of the worst teams in the wester conference makes Boston the top dog in the east? Makes sense....


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

UD40 said:


> There's still a little team down in Miami that you have to get past.


Miami's time has passed. Aside from DWade and UD all they have is fossils who can't play like they used too. Shaq plays 40 games a year and still seems tired in the playoffs. Zo and GP might not be coming back next year. And to top it off, they got swept like **** by Chicago last year in the playoffs.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

As for us winning the East with this team, that's a long shot... they'll make the playoffs, possibly win the Atlantic, but i still can't see them getting by Detroit Cleveland or Chicago very easily


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

PrettyToney said:


> As for us winning the East with this team, that's a long shot... they'll make the playoffs, possibly win the Atlantic, but i still can't see them getting by Detroit Cleveland or Chicago very easily


Damn, you've changed your name again haven't you.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

No I had a little unwanted help...check the comments/suggestions board


----------

